# Speed City Resin



## speedcityresin (Aug 17, 2021)

Hello all, I just finished my "Speed City Resin" Back Up Pickup in 1/25 scale.
You can see more photos in the "MODEL GALLERY" on the web site.
Sadly the resin 1965 Ford Econoline Pickup resin model (found on the "FORD" page is currently out of stock, but I can put you on a waiting list for it ! The decals are from Whoopie Kat Decals. I helped design them too.


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

That is very cool. Great detailing. Didn't have any images of the steering gear when I built mine. Kind'a figured this to be how it worked. And yours does !


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey, it's backwards!!!


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Wow! Great fine build and very neat with all those details. I love it: The engine, the driver and your work on the bottom. Like the real thing.


----------



## speedcityresin (Aug 17, 2021)

Andy Oldenburg said:


> Wow! Great fine build and very neat with all those details. I love it: The engine, the driver and your work on the bottom. Like the real thing.


Thanks Andy, If your into drag cars, check out my website www.speedcityresin.com
There's a lot of built models on the "MODEL GALLERY" page.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

awesome build


----------



## dymaxion2 (Nov 14, 2021)

speedcityresin said:


> Hello all, I just finished my "Speed City Resin" Back Up Pickup in 1/25 scale.
> You can see more photos in the "MODEL GALLERY" on the web site.
> Sadly the resin 1965 Ford Econoline Pickup resin model (found on the "FORD" page is currently out of stock, but I can put you on a waiting list for it ! The decals are from Whoopie Kat Decals. I helped design them too.
> View attachment 320927
> ...





speedcityresin said:


> Hello all, I just finished my "Speed City Resin" Back Up Pickup in 1/25 scale.
> You can see more photos in the "MODEL GALLERY" on the web site.
> Sadly the resin 1965 Ford Econoline Pickup resin model (found on the "FORD" page is currently out of stock, but I can put you on a waiting list for it ! The decals are from Whoopie Kat Decals. I helped design them too.
> View attachment 320927
> ...





speedcityresin said:


> Hello all, I just finished my "Speed City Resin" Back Up Pickup in 1/25 scale.
> You can see more photos in the "MODEL GALLERY" on the web site.
> Sadly the resin 1965 Ford Econoline Pickup resin model (found on the "FORD" page is currently out of stock, but I can put you on a waiting list for it ! The decals are from Whoopie Kat Decals. I helped design them too.
> View attachment 320927
> ...


i kinda remember this Quarter Pounder in the day . Just asking ? Was it a FE Side 0iler ? A B&M Hydro seems logical . This is he same time period when Funny Car Fords exclusivly used beefed up FoMoCo C 4's . Behind SOHC AND DOHC . DOHC CAMMER BOSS 429MUSTANGS had C 4's . Please correct me if I am wrong . Ourtstandibg and sanitary build . Wowser Eyecandy . TY


----------



## speedcityresin (Aug 17, 2021)

I can't remember all the engine details right now, but you can get more info. from an article on the website.
www.speedcityresin.com (on the FORD page).
You can get all the details on the model on the "MODEL GALLERY" page.
The model is correct !
Thanks,


----------



## dymaxion2 (Nov 14, 2021)

speedcityresin said:


> I can't remember all the engine details right now, but you can get more info. from an article on the website.
> www.speedcityresin.com (on the FORD page).
> You can get all the details on the model on the "MODEL GALLERY" page.
> The model is correct !
> Thanks,


An amazing sanitary build . . Thanx


----------

